# Venice crew needed



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

We need two or maybe three additional experienced to semi experienced crew members for a tuna trip to Venice, La. The weather just started looking good for monday through wednesday. Will probably leave sunday afternoon and will be flexible with the return date depending on weather etc..

Will be fishing out of a Contender 33T.

I know it is a little short notice but that is how I roll these days. Have planed many trips in the past only to be let down by bad weather. Learned to just say to hell with work and go when it looks good.

Please pm or call Mark 832 309 0784

P.S. We are trying to put together a good crew for going long out of freeport throughout the summer as well.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Mark where do I send my fishing experince CV . fished since child in the atlantic waters , done mant trip to Spain , GOM and other places. I,ve been called semi -pro in ocassions , done some mayor Marlin tournaments. Conclusion fishing is my passion and I take it very seriously.

Let me know if you still need some crew I am in if I pass the test


----------

